# May Musky Trip????



## GETthe NET!! (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello to all,

This is my first post on the new web site, since the old go fish ohio.
I would just like the opinions of the experienced musky fishermen. My buddy and I are planning a spring musky trip, and we are unsure of what lake to go. It will be in the middle of May, C&R only, We go to Lake Chataqua every year, but must go a month earlier this year. and have heard that N.Y. really cracks down on "targeting" out of season species. I was just wondering if Leesville, or West branch, would be our best bet. Both of us are somewhat beginners at catching this toothy critter, but now hooked for life. 4 musky rods and reels, and 500 dollars of lures later. We are just trying to catch one over 30 inches. Any info, tips, advice....would be greatly appricated.

p.s. I drive past Tappen everyday on my way to work. and finally saw some boats on the water. WONT BE LONG NOW.


THANKS


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

There is a bunch of information in there. You also get a cool magazine. Fish with someone from the club. also join Ohio huskie muskie club $20.00 for all that info. There are some leesville experts on there. Leesville would be my pick for numbers. You are in the best muskie area in the state.

Fishcrazy


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Don't over look Salt Fork,there are some really nice fish there and it's kinda a sleeper lake except for the people who know.I've netted fish over 40in. while fishing for eyes.like i said i netted them ,my buddy has caught some nice ones there and we weren't fishing for them.I grew up fishing WB and it's good too but Salt Fork is closer to my location now.They do have the tigers though,WB that is.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

salt fork is a great musky lake in the spring. they reak havoc on us bass fisherman during early tournaments, but it's a good bonus! there's nothin' like a 42'' musky on 8lb. line. As for peidmont and leesville, they are good numbers lakes with a chance at a big on. peidmont can be so clear that you can see the big ones cruizin' around the shallows just soakin' up that mid-afternoon sun.


----------



## GETthe NET!! (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks For The Info. I Was Also Wondering, It Seems Like Im Always Casting, While The Other Musky Fisherman Seem To Be Trolling. Am I Using The Wrong Technique For This Area. I Usually Try To Find Any Weeds And Cast Bucktails Or Larger Jerkbaits(magnum Rapalas, Or Grandma's Lures). Or Should I Be Using Other Lures, Or Downsizing. I Always Considered My Self A Pretty Good Fisherman, Until Starting To Try To Catch These Iillesuive Beasts.
It Seems Like I Have More Luck While Bass Fishing.

Tappen Report-3-9-06, Drove Past On The Way To Work, 3 Boats On The Water And Lots Of Shore Fishemen.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I fish both West Branch and Leesville during the month of May. If I had a choice I'd probably choose Leesville. 

I'd troll Monster Shads in Firetiger and Tennessee Shad patterns, and also Sissons in Firetiger and Texas Red.

We've also done well casting Suicks and Berts on Leesville as well as six inch Grandma's.

As for trolling or casting, its a tossup in May, but the weeds should be starting to form, if there are going to be any weeds (last year Leesville had almost none for much of the season), and weeds are always a good place to cast.

Everyone of course has different opinions, and the fish respond to a variety of baits, but the above mentioned lures are my "go to" baits for much of the season. 

I also build my own crankbaits and jerkbaits, pretty much from scratch and have had success with them also, especially on West Branch. My biggest on my own crankbait came last year while trolling near the Marina, a 45 incher.

I would think that if you were to go to West Branch in May, I cast and troll shallower water, say in the 6 to 9 foot range near the weed edges and points. If you're unfamiliar with West Branch, use caution as it can change from deep to very shallow in a matter of yards. Take your time getting to know the lake, it'll save you a lot of propeller grief.

The downside of West Branch is the pleasure boats. They can get very thick when the weather is nice, so use extra caution on the weekends because we've had a few VERY close calls with people skiing and not paying as much attention as perhaps they should.

Also in the for-what-its-worth department, I've had very little success on either lake with bucktails and spoons. It seems that crankbaits and jerkbaits do very well. Also on West Branch there are times when Magnum Wiggle Warts in the Fire Tiger pattern can produce. West Branch is a lake where muskies are often taken on bass size lures so don't be afraid to experiment.

...And always watch for followups on either lake...its a real thrill to have the rod almost snatched from your hands with about two or three of feet of line out.

Lastly, I would add that Pymatuning can be fun also.

My best advice would be for you to quit before the addiction gets worse. Once the musky bug bites, you're hooked for life.  If you're already hopelessly addicted I'd advise you to go out NOW and buy the baits you'd like to use this year, because they can be much, much harder to find once the season gets underway, unless your willing to buy them from the Internet sources.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Leesville is probably your best bet .


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

The Ohio Husky Musky Club records indicate that Leesville has produced the highest number of muskies caught every year for years. Piedmont is a very 'under-reported' lake in terms of scale samples turned in, and is in reality also an excellent numbers lake. Salt fork does not seem to produce the high numbers, but it is also an excellent musky fishery. Like Fishcrazy said, you are in the best musky area in the State.

BTW, if you hit Leesville and see a late 60's bright yellow MFG with a net that could fit a volkswaggon, gimme a howdy. I fish there 4-5 times a week, unless I'm on vacation..fishing somwhere else.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Check out www.tomdietz.com. He is a Muskie Guide located in Ohio. He used to guide in MN and PA, but since he moved here for work, he has had success at Clear Fork and other lakes. He doe seminars in the area, and would be happy to answer any questions you have. 

Hope this helps.
Dan


----------



## GETthe NET!! (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks For All The Great Info,,,


We Will Be On The Water Mid To Late May, As Soon As Ysu, Is Done With School, We Will Be In A Grey Sea Nymph. I Have Caught Smaller Ones While Fishing The Wed. Night Tourneys At Piedmont. But When Fishing For Them Either There ,leesville Or Salt Fork, Never Had Much Success. Still A Novice Though. I Will Look For Ya Paul, I Live Across From The Jvs, May Have To Hook Up Sometime.

Josh


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

you can try stone coal or stonewall jackson in west virginia


----------



## GETthe NET!! (Feb 14, 2006)

We Usually Go To Chautaqua In Ny Every Year. And To The Bounary Water, Always Pike Up There Though. The Latest Issue Of Infisherman, Talked About Small Rivers And Streams In Wv. And Pa For Musky.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

lol....those i cant tell you about haha


----------



## Bluegillford (Apr 8, 2005)

Chautauqua is indeed a great muskie fishery, but the season is closed in new york in May. Muskie doesnt open untill the third Sat. in June.


----------



## GETthe NET!! (Feb 14, 2006)

This Is The Reason That I Am Staying Here In Ohio. In The Last Few Years, Tiger Musky, Were In Season. But This Changed This Year. I Always Wondered About This, If Tiger Musky Are In Season, And Musky Aren't, And In N.y. You Are Not Allowed To "target" A Species Out Of Season, How One Would Fish For The Tigers And Them Alone.
This Years Trip Will Be Postponed For A Few Months.

I Love That Lake, Only One Within 5 Hours That You Have A Chance To Catch A 50 In Musky, 6lb Smally, 7lb Large Mouth, And A 10lb Walleye All In One Day.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

their was an article of the best lakes in ne ohio


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

opps forgot to mention where it was in ohio game &fish


----------



## Bluegillford (Apr 8, 2005)

Yes, in NY Tigers are open the first Sat in May, but the lake has different regs, and tigers dont open till 3rd Sat in June, same as regs. I am with you though, I LOVE THAT LAKE. Here is a tip though, I do some catch and release toothy critter fishing using spoons during that time, you arent supposed to, but I'm from Ohio, and that is how I catch big walleyes. I just wouldnt be trolling suicks or grandmas.


----------



## Kycrappie (Apr 3, 2005)

For a change of pace, you might want to consider going SOUTH. Cave Run Lake just outside Morehead, Kentucky has a very good population of Musky (including Ky State record over 50+ inches). My Uncle fishes it religiously just for Musky and tallied 40+ over 30 inches last year. In May its a great time to throw a big Buzz Bait over the weeds and plenty of wood to fish. Try searching Cave Run Lake and look at some of the web sites. I would recommend Crash Mullins if you're looking for a guide. Cave Run is also the southern most site for the Professional Muskie Tour (usually in Sept.).


----------

